# [ODMP] Huntsville Police Department, Alabama ~ August 29, 2005



## Guest (Sep 2, 2005)

A Police Officer with the Huntsville Police Department was killed in the line of duty on August 29, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17852*


----------

